# Compiling kmod for Gigabit USB Adapter



## maquis196 (Dec 3, 2013)

Morning all, I've recently acquired a USB adapter with the AXIS 88179 chipset. After some research I have discovered that it has very recently got a driver for FreeBSD made for it. 

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=258331

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE and even after some fair amount of googling I'm still not entirely sure how I can compile said driver to load as a module. The man page suggests this driver appeared in FreeBSD 10.1 so if possible I'd rather not wait that long .

I'm happy being pointed in the direction of a website for instructions, its almost like I need to get these drivers out of SVN and into /usr/src to compile a new kernel. 

Thanks for any help!

Chris


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2013)

The driver will be MFC'ed (Merged From Current) in about two months. So it'll appear in 9-STABLE.


----------

